
Show HN: Supreme – a very productive todo app for Mac - yesokayawesome
https://www.supreme.li
======
elviz
Really good! I’m building a similar thing (actually, very similar), main
difference is that yours is a native app, whereas I’m trying to incorporate
mine as a new-tab extension to chrome (as I need to be it much more prominent
throughout the day. Any chance you can do it as an extension as well? Because
then I can simply use yours :-)

If you need help, let me know

~~~
yesokayawesome
Thanks! Cross-platform sync is an obvious next step and I'm not sure what
would be a good way to do so while keeping data in the user's posession
through an extension. Got suggestions? :)

------
frkandris
I love the simplicity. I am currently using Google Calendar in a very similar
way.

~~~
yesokayawesome
Thanks! Calendar sync is going to be one of the trickier parts, but hopefully
in a few releases we'll figure out a _useful_ solution for it.

